# Some nice shots



## nedzter (Mar 19, 2005)

Check this out... hope you like them

View attachment 80991


View attachment 80992


View attachment 80993


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

first 2 pics are awesome


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Just pure amazing nice p's u have.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

wow excellent pics


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

love peru rhoms


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

Nedzter, hot rhom!!! looks exaclty like mine,,, what size? hows his temperment


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

damn how did u get such great photograhy skillz nice CARIBE whered ya get it from


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

That is one beautiful Rhom you have there - strong and healthy looking. The tank looks well decorated.


----------



## HighPiranha (Sep 17, 2005)

Nice rhom


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

great looking rhom....


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Awesome pics and Ps.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Great looking p's man.


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

those p's are awsome. got any full tank shots?


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

u got mad camera skills sweet fish, that rhom is a beaut


----------



## nedzter (Mar 19, 2005)

piranhafreak007 said:


> Nedzter, hot rhom!!! looks exaclty like mine,,, what size? hows his temperment


My Jet Black is around 14" . About his temperament... I placed a barracuda in the tank...they cohabited for months.... back then there was no plants in the tank, the barracuda was a very fast swimer, the Rhom used to chase him every now and then, after few months together I decided to decorate the tank and that was it for that fish, see the attached picture...

View attachment 81192


----------



## nedzter (Mar 19, 2005)

patriotsfan said:


> those p's are awsome. got any full tank shots?


Here is the full tank shot you asked for ... hope you like it

View attachment 81196


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

What size is that tank and how many do you have in there? It looks overstocked but I like it! Do you have any problems with so many large fish in there?


----------



## nedzter (Mar 19, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> What size is that tank and how many do you have in there? It looks overstocked but I like it! Do you have any problems with so many large fish in there?










The tank is huge...210 gallons, 2100 gallons of water filtered per hour. I keep them well fed, I neved had any problems.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Holy hell! the fish are so big it makes a huge tank look small!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

nedzter said:


> Nedzter, hot rhom!!! looks exaclty like mine,,, what size? hows his temperment


My Jet Black is around 14" . About his temperament... I placed a barracuda in the tank...they cohabited for months.... back then there was no plants in the tank, the barracuda was a very fast swimer, the Rhom used to chase him every now and then, after few months together I decided to decorate the tank and that was it for that fish, see the attached picture...

View attachment 81192

[/quote]
holy so many feeders batman!!!!!!!!!!!

y so many feeders goldfishes...goldfishes are bad btw.

Very nice pics, very nice tnak, and veyr nice fish btw.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

is it possible not to like those pics?


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

rocker said:


> Nedzter, hot rhom!!! looks exaclty like mine,,, what size? hows his temperment


My Jet Black is around 14" . About his temperament... I placed a barracuda in the tank...they cohabited for months.... back then there was no plants in the tank, the barracuda was a very fast swimer, the Rhom used to chase him every now and then, after few months together I decided to decorate the tank and that was it for that fish, see the attached picture...

View attachment 81192

[/quote]
holy so many feeders batman!!!!!!!!!!!

y so many feeders goldfishes...goldfishes are bad btw.

Very nice pics, very nice tnak, and veyr nice fish btw.








[/quote]

doesnt look like his growth was stunted too much to me by eating goldfish!! 
thats a big beast!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

haha they are awesome! that second pic is great!


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Second pic rocks!

Nice Caribe btw.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

cool pack you got there....and man ohh man..your rhom looks killer...props


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I do like them


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

That shoal is marvelous. How long have you had them all? How long has it taken for that rhom to get that big?


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

great piranhas


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice rhom, what have you been feeding him? just feeders or another diet aswell?


----------



## escaflownewhite (Oct 19, 2004)

alsome tank and alsome rhom


----------

